# 11yr old Daughters first bear, Twiggs County



## eidson (Nov 14, 2011)

Daughters first bear she was one happy girl. She took him ahout 4:30 Sat. evening on the 1 day bear hunt.


----------



## FMBear (Nov 14, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!  Congrats to the both of you on the lifelong memories!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 15, 2011)

congrads to both of you.nice bear


----------



## 27metalman (Nov 15, 2011)

Good Deal! Congrads!


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful bear! Great job young lady!


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats on the kill!! Im curious...Which WMA in Twiggs allows bear hunting? And do you have to have a special licence, is it a drawing or what?  Never encountered bears till this year and I would like to get into it a little bit more next year!  thanks!


----------



## eidson (Nov 16, 2011)

*None*



broach0018 said:


> Congrats on the kill!! Im curious...Which WMA in Twiggs allows bear hunting? And do you have to have a special licence, is it a drawing or what?  Never encountered bears till this year and I would like to get into it a little bit more next year!  thanks!


No WMA's offer it in Twiggs. Has to be private land like a hunting club. Just have to have hunting license and check them in. We had a one day hunt this year first time for it, Nov.12. Middle Ga countys was Twiggs and Houston may have been 1 more not sure.


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 16, 2011)

eidson said:


> No WMA's offer it in Twiggs. Has to be private land like a hunting club. Just have to have hunting license and check them in. We had a one day hunt this year first time for it, Nov.12. Middle Ga countys was Twiggs and Houston may have been 1 more not sure.



Are there any WMA's near by that do offer bear hunting?


----------



## Hunter1357 (Nov 16, 2011)

What type of gun did she kill it with?


----------



## eidson (Nov 16, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> Are there any WMA's near by that do offer bear hunting?


I don't think so, none that I know of.


----------



## eidson (Nov 16, 2011)

Hunter1357 said:


> What type of gun did she kill it with?


She took the bear with her 243.


----------



## pnome (Nov 16, 2011)

That's awesome!  congrats to your daughter.




p.s. where did she get that hat?  I've been looking for one just like it.


----------



## BackWoodsBaby (Nov 18, 2011)

She got the hat from wal-mart.  She said she needed it to keep her ears warm and the sun outta her eyes too.


----------

